# Jones Oil- Heating Oil Price Differential



## Club Scrub (12 Oct 2009)

I used a website www.jonesoil.ie for a quotation for heating oil. They apparently are the ESSO distributors for much of the country.

On the website they quote €485 inc VAT for 1000l of home heating oil. I couldn't place the order online when I tried so I had to call their local depot, and foolishly I didn't confirm the price when I ordered over the phone.

When I received the invoice they actually charged us €510 and claimed that they weren't aware that they were quoting €485 online. I have checked the website again & it doesn't make any specification that this is an online only price, and I am very disappointed that I have had to pay €25 more than expected.

Has anyone else encountered this problem? or indeed what if any are my rights in this situation?

It has left a sour taste overall.


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Oct 2009)

Give www.consumerconnect.ie a call and see what your rights are.


----------



## ghianni (22 Oct 2009)

I had this experience with Jones Oil around this time last year.  I have been a customer for a number of years with a budget account.  I phoned and they agreed to the internet price immediately and credited my account with the difference.  They may have been more amenable because I've had an account for years and were afraid I'd close it. 

Insist on the lower price and if you make enough of a nuisance they may give in.  With other  suppliers I've found looking to speak to the CEO gets results that frontline staff are unable to give.  Jones Oil CEO is Pat Nevin.


----------

